# Kinda Sorta New



## Argen (Feb 18, 2015)

*hey guys, I signed up a few years ago but then life happened n I havent been able to truly dedicate myself to the forum. Now things are back to normal n I'm able to be around a lot more. So with that said I'm a Very Tall 5'7"**157lbs n bout 10%bf if probably less. I cleaned up my diet 16 months ago and now have leaned out more than I wanted to. I need to gain some solid Mass. My goal is to make 2015 my Biggest year yet. I have been lifting since 12 yrs old, my pops was a gym rat the only time I got to see him was in the gym so I spent A lot of time there. I know enough to be a higher beginner when it's comes to aas. I have fed my head full of knowledge but have only used that knowledge three times. Look forward to hopefully contributing or just meeting some like minded friends.have a Great day Guys!!!!!*


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome Back


----------



## brazey (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## GOTGrowth (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum if you need help post up!


----------



## SUKS2BU (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome back....


----------

